# Website Schützenverein



## schleckerbeck (3. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich bin gerade am basteln für ne Website unseres Schützenvereins. Ich hab mich entschieden, dass ganze ein bisschen auf "alt" zu machen.
Hab auch schon so einiges fertig. Leider fehlt mir das gewisse etwas an der ganzen Sache. Irgendwas knackiges, was charakteristisches. Habt ihr ne Idee?
Hier der Link:
http://www.datencrash.net/birkhahn/

danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## GRUBER (3. Januar 2005)

Moin, 


also ich muss erstmal sagen SEHR SCHÖN gemacht! Hat dich bestimmt einige Zeit gekostet   . Also ich finde die Site eigentlich in sich stimmig. Es kommt dir bestimmt nur so vor, als würde da noch was fehlen, da die Site ja nicht den ganzen Bildschirm einnimmt. Wenn du aber unbedingt noch was ausprobieren willst, dann versuchs mal mit nem Pergament-Hintergrund. Könnte auch passen.


MfG


GRUBER


----------



## Dark_Fighter (3. Januar 2005)

Ich könnte mir so ein Geweih vorstellen, das dann auch etwas über den Rand hinausgeht, also diese Sachen die in Hütten immer an der Wand hängen.


----------



## Rollo (3. Januar 2005)

Ich finde das Design gelungen. Schreib erst einmal etwas Inhalt in deine Seite, denn dann wirkt eh meistens alles etwas anders. Also so gesagt würde ich nichts weiter dran machen..."weniger ist mehr"


----------



## schleckerbeck (4. Januar 2005)

Hi,

danke erst mal für die Antworten!

Ich hab mir überlegt, den Hintergrund nicht einfarbig zu machen, sondern evtl. irgendeine dezente Textur. Bloß ergibt sich hier wieder das Problem, da ich dem ganzen Fenster noch einen leichten Schatteneffekt hinzufügen wollte. Aber das werd ich schon irgendwie hinkriegen.

Was meinst du mit Geweih? Wo soll ich das hinmachen?

thx!


----------



## Schwarzer Afghane (4. Januar 2005)

hi,

wirklich coole page. Respect. wie lang hast dafür gebraucht?
Nur eine kleinigkeit würd ik ändern unzwar die scrollbar von dem frame sollte nicht windowsgrau sein, vielleicht kann man das ja ändern... auf jeden fall respect respec ;-) t.

mfG
Afghane


----------



## schleckerbeck (5. Januar 2005)

Danke!

Das mit den Scrollbalken hab ich eigentlich in CSS gemacht. Also unterm Internet Explorer funktionierts, Mozilla gehts nicht, und Opera hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Aber das werd ich noch testen. Danke für den Tipp!

Hab jetzt ca. für das Design, wenn man die Überlegungen weglässt, ca. 20 Stunden gebraucht. Die PHP Skripte zum Anzeigen, und Eintragen der Ergebnisslisten, der Termine, der Links, des Gästebuchs und der Startseite hat etwa 70 Stunden gedauert.

Es wird noch eine Bildergallerie mit Upload Funktion übern Browser folgen, und ein kleines Newssystem, damit man E-Mails bekommt, wenn neue Ergebnisse eingetragen sind.

*offtopic*
Das Problem ist halt, das derjenige der das dann administriert (Schriftführer) von Technik soviel Ahnung hat, wie ein Maulwurf vom Radfahren! *gg* Drum muss ich alles irgendwie Idiotensicher machen. Kostet halt unnötige Zeit!

thx!


----------



## MonoMental (7. Januar 2005)

Du solltest diese Seite mal auf Redundanzen bzgl. der gfx prüfen. Da lässt sich 100 Pro noch wesentlich mehr rausholen:

Anzahl der Elemente auf dieser Seite: 41  
Seitengröße insgesamt (in Bytes): 67221  
Theoretische Ladezeit bei Modem 28.8 kps (in Sek.): 18.67  
Theoretische Ladezeit bei ISDN 64 kps (in Sek.): 8.40  
Bewertung (nach Schulnoten): 4

greetz

der mono


----------



## schleckerbeck (9. Januar 2005)

Ja, das hab ich auch noch vor. Ging halt in erster Linie mal nur um den Look der Seite. Wo hast du das prüfen lassen?


----------



## itseit (10. Januar 2005)

Geh mal auf http://www.webmasterplan.com/de/ dort kannst du deine Seite testen. Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle noch aus dem Mauszeiger eine Zielscheibe machen.


----------



## OverfloOD (11. Januar 2005)

Vom Design her.. find ichs klasse! 

Verbessern könnte man beispielsweise dass es nicht so ein rechteck ist, sondern irgendwie eine ausgeschnittene Form hat. Leider bin ich da sehr untallentiert im Umsetzen, deswegen kann ich dir da nicht helfen ^^ Hab nur die Visionen....manchmal..OK OK SELTEN!  


Was kriegst du eigentlich dafür dass du die Seite machst?


greez
OverflooD


----------



## schleckerbeck (12. Januar 2005)

Ja, hab mir auch schon mal gedacht, dass ich vielleicht den Rand so in Leder halte, der wie ein Buch gebunden ist... oder so ähnlich. Aber eigentlich gefällts mir so recht gut.

Da ich bei diesem Schützenverein auch dabei bin, wird sich das sicher auf einen SEHR günstigen Stundensatz belaufen. Aber ganz für lau mach ich's ned!
Die meiste Arbeit waren eh die Ergebniss Listen und die Admin Menü's dazu, weil das unser Schriftführer von daheim aus eintragen muss/will.

Sers!


----------

